# "free time"?



## CrimesofParis (14 Oct 2005)

How much "free time" do you get on average in each of your four years at university.  By that I mean how many weekends are there where you do not have to stay at the university and there is nothing you have to do (asides from studying).  If I get in I would like to see my friends in different parts of Eastern Canada and do things there like going to Ottawa, Toronto, Montreal and Moncton.  Now I know that RMC will be easy and I wont have any homework, I know it will be the opposite, but what I am wondering is how often on average in each of my years in RMC would I have weekends to go places.  Thanks.


----------



## kincanucks (14 Oct 2005)

Personally, I would worry more about getting into RMC then about how much time I will have  off.


----------



## CrimesofParis (14 Oct 2005)

I am quite worried about getting in.... but at this point I can not do really anything else to raise my chances of getting in.


----------



## couchcommander (14 Oct 2005)

Free time? Heh....

I'm not at RMC, but in general univeristy wise, if you plan to do well (b+ or above) I would forget about having "free time" other than two or three hours a week to blow at a bar or something. As for leaving the city, from my experience most long weekends are good times (as long as you can do homework while you're gone, and there isn't a paper or exam right after you get back). That, of course, all changes if you work while you are there, in which case you will have to find ways of studying while showering just to not fall too far behind (...ah I love the life....). 

I don't know what extra, if anything, they make you do while you are there, but in the end I wouldn't PLAN on having any free time, just be very happy if some does magically pop up.


----------



## NavComm (14 Oct 2005)

You'll have plenty of free time when you finish school. What is up with people these days always wanting things easy? Jeez louise, when I was a kid and going to school I never thought about how I was going to get time off before I even got accepted into the bloody school! Here's an idea...forget about school altogether, go get a bong, fill it up with whatever people smoke these days and have at 'er!


----------



## AD (15 Oct 2005)

I don't think he's trying to go for the "easy way out". I think what he's concerned about is getting to see his friends and family. That's what I'm a little worried about. However, I did read that RMC takes the same university holidays as any other university in ontario. Christmas, reading week, and such and such.  RMC is a huge comittment. One not to be taken lightly. And weekends are usually, in many cases, used for doing homework. I do that now and I'm in gr.12. Whatever you need to know about time off, I found in the RMC recruiting book. Look there and on the website.

NavComm, I know where you're coming from, but I think the bong comment was a bit insulting. Unless it was a joke, in which case...I didn't get it.


----------



## CrimesofParis (15 Oct 2005)

Wow some of you are too quick to judge.  I know university take up almost 100% of your time and when it isn't you are sleeping those 4 hours a night.  What AD said is exactly correct, I don't want to have to go 4 years without seeing my family so I was wondering when I would get a chance to see them which is why I asked when there would be free time.


----------



## kincanucks (15 Oct 2005)

Good luck.


----------



## 23007 (15 Oct 2005)

During the 4 years at RMC you do get quite a bit of time off. In first year not so much, but as you climb through the heirarchy you do get more time off. And its important to escape the "pennisula" every now and then cause the place will drive you crazy. When you don't have free weekends they are usually filled with sports weekends, military training, seminars, trips (academic or military), and some other things. However, you will get free weekends don't worry about that. But going to Moncton from Kingston might be a long haul for a weekend. I went to Montreal loads of times during first year, it was great.


----------



## DVessey (16 Oct 2005)

Basically what 23007 said. One of the first (and one of the most imporant, IMHO) things you learn at RMC, or even BOTC in St. Jean, is to manage your time. There are only so many hours in a day, and only so much you can accomplish. At the same time, if you actually sit down and get to work, turn off your computer, you can get a lot done and still have time to go out.


----------



## NavComm (16 Oct 2005)

AD said:
			
		

> I don't think he's trying to go for the "easy way out". I think what he's concerned about is getting to see his friends and family. That's what I'm a little worried about. However, I did read that RMC takes the same university holidays as any other university in ontario. Christmas, reading week, and such and such.   RMC is a huge comittment. One not to be taken lightly. And weekends are usually, in many cases, used for doing homework. I do that now and I'm in gr.12. Whatever you need to know about time off, I found in the RMC recruiting book. Look there and on the website.
> 
> NavComm, I know where you're coming from, but I think the bong comment was a bit insulting. Unless it was a joke, in which case...I didn't get it.



I'm going to have to respectfully disagree that he's not looking to take a long walk down easy street.

Do you honestly think that in 4 yrs of *any* school, you will never get to see your family? Come on. Of course it's a huge committment. That's a no-brainer.

I don't think I jumped into a harsh judgement at all. I think that anyone who considers that in Canada, a university program is going to be so intense that in FOUR YEARS their students will be totally  isolated from friends and family is living in some altered state of reality. Hence, the bong comment.


----------



## Caesar416 (16 Oct 2005)

If you need 4 years to complete a degree, then yes, you'll have plenty of free time. University will not take 100% of your life and if you personnaly think so, you're dumb or retarded. Take it easy, it seems big from the outside and from the inside, it's pretty easy if you take one course by another. Maybe you should start considering civy uni then. Takes 3 years to get a degree and you get to drink beer every thurday 4-7 after courses.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Oct 2005)

Nice to know whence our future leaders are spawned from. : Gives a whole new meaning to "ring knocker".


----------



## winchable (17 Oct 2005)

Ah she's what ye make of her, despite what all the cool kids say university is about academics not the social life or "life experience" if you have more than 2 hours of free time a day you're probably doing somethig wrong. Vacations are overrated and you'll be so sick of your old family and friends you'll probably find a way to take your holidays as far away from them as you can.

Oh and piper, move out of the halls, _residence_ is the last refuge of the idjit. Find roomates now, move out next semester.
University's aren't that bad once you get into 2nd and 3rd year (the barstars drop out), and this isn't a new trend at all residences have been places of depravity and ferocious drinking since the "good old days of respect and maturity" when our parents were doing everything they tell us to not do.
relax guuuuuyyy....

Actually the world in general is the last refuge of the idiot, I think it's time we thawed out John Wayne and let the duke sort things out.


----------



## Gunnar (17 Oct 2005)

> Actually the world in general is the last refuge of the idiot, I think it's time we thawed out John Wayne and let the duke sort things out.



And when he thaws out, he's gonna be pretty pissed off.  You know why?  You ever taken a cold shower?  Well, multiply that by 50,000 times, that's how pissed off the Duke's gonna be!  

...sounds oddly familiar somehow...


----------



## Alex252 (17 Oct 2005)

Which school are you at Piper?


----------



## alan_li_13 (17 Oct 2005)

U of Guelph?


----------



## winchable (17 Oct 2005)

> ...sounds oddly familiar somehow...



Yeaaah but only those of us with class!!!



> Unless your doing a Bachelor of Arts degree.



Ah, how I miss that optimism..


----------

